
Show HN: Math-research programmer available for hire - DreamScatter
Math-researcher working on the Grassmann-Clifford-Hestenes geometric algebra available for hire<p>Please have a look at my github or liberapay<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;chakravala" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;chakravala</a>
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;liberapay.com&#x2F;chakravala" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;liberapay.com&#x2F;chakravala</a><p>Would appreciate any suggestions for getting hired or funded, I&#x27;ve got valuable skills but am struggling to find career opportunities
======
gus_massa
There is an official "Who is hiring? / Who want to be hired?" post the fist
day of the month.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring)
Remember to find the correct thread and post there.

I'm not sure that the exact subfield of algebra is important outside academy.
Try to give more relevance to your generic skills.

Most of your projects are written in Julia. Do you have one in C? (Some people
like "canonical" languages, not me, but other people do).

Do one of your projects produce nice graphics? Nice graphics are good for
submissions. (Some project are very interesting and important, but don't
produce nice graphic. Anyway, that "photo" of a black hole is worth a thousand
pages of grant request paperwork.)

~~~
DreamScatter
Thanks for your feedback.

Since I am working on scientific computing, I would use Fotran instead of C
language, with which I have experience.

Geometric algebra isn't my only skill, but it is what sets me apart from most
other programmers out there.

Geometric algebra can be used to make more efficient transformations in almost
any field, including: automatic differentiation, optimizing electronic
circuits, computatations involving relativity and spacetime, machine learning,
and countless other scientifc computing applications. It is still largely
unexplored in terms of applications and has very much to offer.

~~~
gus_massa
I work in a group with Physics, they love Fortran, so I have to program in
Fortran from time to time.

Reading again my comment, a part of it is very badly written. I wanted to say
that if someone is hiring you, they will not care too much about your specific
specialization. I didn't want to say that the field has no application.

If you want to continue working in someone related to your field, you probably
have to make a few blog post with some interesting application and
explanations about how the algebra helps, so someone with a similar programs
perhaps may be interested in hiring you instead of learning algebra.

Put a few graphics, so the advantages of the algebraic approach is easy to
see. Don't make it too long or too short. Don't make it too technical or too
diluted. Hopefully I could give more detailed advice. I can't guarantee that
you will get a job, but hopefully we will enjoy a few nice blog post here :).

As an example, I like the post of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=righto.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=righto.com)
they are very technical, but not too much. They have always a few photos and
diagrams. (But some fields are not easily photographable.)

~~~
DreamScatter
Thanks again for your helpful comments, I am definitely planning to put some
more information out there and I may also make some youtube videos also.

